# Modules by coils on 87 stanza wag



## StanzaWagonLover (Nov 7, 2004)

I have two sets of modules w/two sets of numbers and I'm trying to figure out which are the right ones.

Any Help?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what kind of numbers? 22020-29R10(intake) or 22020-29R11(exhaust) something like those?


----------

